# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Thay mặt kính Iphone 7+ giá rẻ, bền, uy tín

## tan5

*Thay mặt kính Iphone 7+ giá rẻ, bền, uy tín*

Chiếc Iphone 7+ yêu thích của bạn bị hỏng màn hình, và bạn đang tìm kiếm cơ sở uy tín, đảm bảo để sửa. Bạn không phải qua lo lắng về vấn đề này, hãy đưa ngay điện thoại đến với cửa hàng sửa chữa điện thoại Nguyễn Gia Mobile của chúng tôi,  chúng tôi sẽ thay mặt kính Iphone 7 và biến chiếc điện thoại yêu dấu của bạn trở về tình trạng mới cứng như ban đầu.

*Tại sao thay mặt kính Iphone 7+ tại Nguyễn Gia Mobile?*
Nguyễn Gia  Mobile cam kết thay mặt kính Iphone 7+  chính hãng với mức giá ưu đãi nhất. Quý khách còn được trực tiếp quan sát quá trình thay thế. Không còn lo lắng về việc bị tráo đổi linh kiện nữa.
Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm giúp cho việc thay thế nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất. Quý khách hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm và hài lòng với chiếc Iphone 7+ mà mình nhận lại.
Chuyên viên kỹ thuật tiến hành kiểm tra thực trạng máy miễn phí
Bạn sẽ được chúng tôi tư vấn và đưa ra phương án khắc phục tốt nhất cho từng hư hỏng cụ thể đối với Iphone 7+. Chúng tôi tuyệt đối không vẽ thêm lỗi để kiếm tiền bất chính từ khách hàng. Sửa chữa chính xác những lỗi mà máy của bạn đang gặp phải.

*Nguyễn Gia Mobile cam kết:*
Thay lấy ngay trong ngày
Linh kiện chính hãng 100%
Bảo hành 1 - 12 tháng, 1 đổi 1 do lỗi nhà sản xuất
Hoàn tiền 100% nếu phát hiện linh kiện bị tráo
Free công tháo lắp máy
Test và vệ sinh máy miễn phí
Đến Nguyễn Gia  Mobile bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm dịch vụ tốt nhất, chúng tôi tự tin khi bạn thay mặt kính Iphone 7+ bạn sẽ yên tâm và hài lòng về dịch vụ của chúng tôi. 
Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 090.251.4948 hoặc truy cập theo địa chỉ : https://suachuadt.net/thay-mat-kinh-iphone-7/

----------

